# CTR obstacles?



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

While I've been looking into local limited distance rides, I've also thought about competitive trail rides. I was wondering what types of obstacles are common on the rides. Thanks!


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have participated in 2 events by the ACTHA. They have a list obstacles on this page. I am sure if you look at the organization that is CTR is part of they will give you a list of obstacles.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Awesome! Thank you so much for that link, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What sort of CTRs? The organization you do it through makes a huge difference.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The rides I attended, tried to make the obstacles as realistic as possible to what riders would really find on the trails.

Stuff like. Steep up and down hills.
Crossing downed logs, tree roots, streams
backing between objects. ie between two large rocks, especially when backing up hill. A lot of horses don't like that.

Side passing over to tie a ribbon on a tree or pick a coat up that is hanging on a branch

Mounting with out the horse moving

Putting a rain slicker on while in the saddle


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm thinking NATRC rides since those seem to be common in my area.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you talking about competitive endurance rides or endurance races? Or are you talking about trail rides that have judged obstacles in them? These are entirely different kinds of events.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

NATRC is a good organization. I've enjoyed doing their rides. But even within NATRC there is some variation in what they use for obstacles based on where the rides are held, what region of the country they are in etc.

When I first started, I would often approach and obstacle and have the judge explain what they wanted. Sometimes I completed it. Often I did not and I went home and practiced something new and returned to the next ride a few weeks later having a new skill and new confidence. I learned a lot by failing a few obstacles and having something to go home and work on.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Cherie said:


> Are you talking about competitive endurance rides or endurance races? Or are you talking about trail rides that have judged obstacles in them? These are entirely different kinds of events.


I don't know exactly. :lol: I know what endurance races are like and those aren't quite what I was thinking of. I gathered that competitive trail rides are a moderate distance (like 15 miles or so) that you have to complete in a set window of time, and there are judged obstacles along the way. That's what I was thinking of.

Thanks so much for your help! I'm sorry if I'm being confusing. :-|


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We haven't done CTR's but have done JTR's. From my understanding, the competitive has specific distances and times included. The judged is just obstacles. 

The obstacles can be creative or general. Some that we've come across are:

Bridge - an actual bridge crossing a Creek or just a platform to cross. They have also had it where the platform has an additional board underneath so it will rock or teeter as you go across. 

Water crossing - could be an actual creek or stream or a tarp on the ground to simulate water. 

Gate - opening an actual gate and closing it. You must keep your hand on it as you go thru and close it. Alternate could be 2 posts with a rope between to act as the gate. 

Carwash - either a tarp cut into strips or pool noodles hung between 2 trees. 

Mailbox - opening a normal mailbox and closing it. Optional is removing an envelope inside and replacing it. 

Slicker/raincoat - removing it from a tree branch and carrying it to another. 

Soccer - having the horse kick a ball into a goal. 

Poles - having your horse go over poles on the ground or on blocks like small jumps. Other options are having the poles in shapes of an L or S and having the horse go forward and backward thru without stepping over them. 

Dragging objects - pulling a rope attached to an object. The object is usually a snow sled, sometimes with a hay bale on it or it can be a large inner tube. 

Object lift - pulling a rope that goes over a tree branch to lift an object off the ground and the lower back to the ground. 

Apple picking - picking an apple or removing an object from a tree. Another thing similar is removing a ribbon from a fence line. 

Backing up and down an embankment or ditch. 

Trotting a circle. 

Object carry - removing an object from one barrel or stand and carrying to another. To increase the difficulty, side passing could be required. Side passing could be an obstacle itself. 

There were probably more but those are most common around here. It is only limited by the imagination of those putting it on. The obstacles can be very challenging or simple. 

The rides really show how well or not the horse and rider work together, how well the horse trusts you and what you need to work on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

NATRC CTRs are moderate distances at moderate speeds.
Depending on your class ( Open vs Novice) you could ride 40-50 miles over a two day ride. Or basically 20-25 miles per day depending on the terrain and difficulty of the trail.

Most of the Novice will be at a brisk walk, The Open riders usually have to maintain some trotting to meet the time goals.

NATRC CTR rides will penalize you if you come in Too Fast or Too Slow. They are judging you on your ability to rate your horses speed for the trail.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the info! I know I really need to work on sidepassing with my mare, and maybe try kicking a ball just for the fun of it.  That was a great list!


----------

